# Schaltzugführung Radon Spire



## zeki_m (26. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Radon Spire (6.0 .. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht).
Am Unterrohr ist ein Plastikteil befestigt, durch welches die Schaltzüge geführt werden.
Ich habe einen sehr schwergängigen Umwerfer und habe die Vermutung, dass das u.a. evtl. die Schuld dieses Plastikteils ist.
Vorgeschichte:
Ich habe bereits Umwerfer selber erneuert (Käfig war mal gebrochen  ) und die Schaltzüge inkl. Außenhüllen.
Der Schalthebel scheint mir an sich noch gut zu funktionieren, solange der Schaltzug nicht mit dem Umwerfer verbunden ist.

Ich habe sehr lange an den Einstellungen des Umrichters (insbesondere an der Zugspannung) rumgespielt und ich kriege den Umwerfer auch grundsätzlich halbwegs gut eingestellt.. die Kraft, die dann aber zum Schalten nötig ist, ist so groß, dass das auf keinen Fall so bleiben kann.

Das Plastikteil (s. Anhang -- ich hab weiterhin noch ein Foto von der Stelle angehängt, an der das Teil unterhalb des Tretlagers sitzt) hat eine Nut, die wohl durch die Reibung des Schaltzugs im Laufe der Zeit entstanden ist. Auf Grund der Nut liegt der Schaltzug an der Stelle, wo er wieder in den Rahmen eintaucht, evtl. sogar (zu sehr) auf dem Rahmen. Ich vermute, dass dies zur Schwergängigkeit des Umwerfers beiträgt.

Soweit so gut, wollte ich mir dieses Plastikteil neu besorgen... Müsste das hier sein: LINK (YF-007-2M)
Nur wo zur Hölle bekomme ich das nun her? Ich hab natürlich gegoogelt, aber leider kein brauchbares Angebot gefunden (ich möchte am liebsten auch nicht grad > 20€ dafür zahlen).
Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für mich, wo ich dieses Teil oder ein kompatibler herbekommen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für alle Tipps!

Achja: Falls ihr noch andere Tipps habt, woran es liegen kann, wenn der Umrichter so schwergängig ist (und es nicht einfach an einer zu hohen Zugspannung oder an einer schlecht eingestellten Endschraube liegt) bzw. was man dagegen tun kann, würde ich mich auch freuen


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. September 2020)

Umwerfer bekommt man i.d.R. genau so wieder gängig wie Daumenschalthebel.
Mit an der richtigen Stelle (die Bolzen) appliziertem WD-40. Und ein klein wenig Bewegungsübungen der Teile.

Ja, die Zugführung sollte natürlich bei einem so über die Maßen hervorragend konstruierten Rahmen wieder zu wenigsten 100% exakt die Rahmenöffnung "treffen".
Sonst wird es mit dem über die Maßen hervorragend konstruierten Rahmen eventuell mit seiner Hervorangendheit bald Essig sein ...



... wenn der Zug die Öffnung weitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeki_m (27. September 2020)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Umwerfer bekommt man i.d.R. genau so wieder gängig wie Daumenschalthebel.
> Mit an der richtigen Stelle (die Bolzen) appliziertem WD-40. Und ein klein wenig Bewegungsübungen der Teile.
> 
> Ja, die Zugführung sollte natürlich bei einem so über die Maßen hervorragend konstruierten Rahmen wieder zu wenigsten 100% exakt die Rahmenöffnung "treffen".
> ...



Der Umwerfer selber ist wie gesagt neu, der sollte also nicht das Problem sein.
Mit letzterem hast du wohl recht. Hilft mir aber nu leider nicht :-(


----------



## filiale (28. September 2020)

Ich würde noch einen liner montieren damit der Zug nicht direkt über die Umlenkung am Tretlager läuft.


----------



## zeki_m (29. September 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich würde noch einen liner montieren damit der Zug nicht direkt über die Umlenkung am Tretlager läuft.



Danke für den Tipp. Hatte ich auch drüber nachgedacht.
Würdest du den Liner irgendwie "befestigen"? Oder würdest du den Liner einfach so kürzen, dass er gut zwischen das Austritts- und das Wiedereintritts-Loch des Schaltzugs passt und den Schaltzug dann eben einfach "nur" durch den Liner fädeln?


----------



## filiale (29. September 2020)

Mach den Liner so lang wie irgend möglich, denn durch das hoch- und runterschalten wird er leicht verrutschen. Es wäre falsch an 5cm liner zu sparen.


----------

